# Show us your Tarantulas/setups



## ChrisZhang (Nov 3, 2009)

Im really interested in these i wanna get one of the green scorpion.
So if you have any post your pics and any info re them would be great too
cheers


----------



## CML88 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cant get tarantulas in WA


----------



## Niall (Nov 4, 2009)

CML88 said:


> Cant get tarantulas in WA


 
Thats what they say but there isn't anything on the DEC website saying we cant have them or any paper work signed from the head of DEC saying WA people are not allowed to keep them as pets.
They are great pets!

Cant wait to see the set ups people have.


----------



## CML88 (Nov 4, 2009)

Niall said:


> Thats what they say but there isn't anything on the DEC website saying we cant have them or any paper work signed from the head of DEC saying WA people are not allowed to keep them as pets.
> They are great pets!
> 
> Cant wait to see the set ups people have.


 

Yea i just found that out from a reptile shop, asked if they sold tarantulas said you cant get em. but there must be a way! id love a red knee mexican !


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 4, 2009)

CML88 said:


> Yea i just found that out from a reptile shop, asked if they sold tarantulas said you cant get em. but there must be a way! id love a red knee mexican !



Can't get any exotic tarantulas in Australia (they are in the same category as exotic reptiles) - the ones he is asking about are Aus natives which are completely legal in most states.


----------



## webcol (Nov 4, 2009)

When i find some pictures of my one i will post em. I got a Pseudocraspies


----------



## Brettix (Nov 4, 2009)

Heres one


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 4, 2009)

My son wants a spidey im not so sure


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 5, 2009)

has anyone bought off thegreenscorpion?


----------



## Spike (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey yeh i got my spider from the green scorpion and they were great to deal with and great spider i got


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 5, 2009)

yeh ive bought off him, Greg is a knowledgeable fella and hes is very well priced compared to a pet store. If your buying a first tarantula id say go for one about 70-100mm or a sling so that you can watch them grow which is always interesting.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 5, 2009)

yeh my mum is buying me one for my birthday on the 30th of december


----------



## gecko-mad (Nov 5, 2009)

what type are you getting? also if your getting into inverts join Australian Invertebrate Forum - Powered by vBulletin great site


----------



## wasgij (Nov 5, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> what type are you getting? also if your getting into inverts join Australian Invertebrate Forum - Powered by vBulletin great site


 
if your after info that'd be the way to go, knowledgable people, you should find all the info you need.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Nov 5, 2009)

Where is Mr Cracksinthepitch when you need him?? Haha not sure if he has Tarantula's but has every other spider under the sun.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2009)

888lowndes888 said:


> Where is Mr Cracksinthepitch when you need him?? Haha not sure if he has Tarantula's but has every other spider under the sun.


 Yeah I think he has tarantulas, he put photos of them on facebook. 

I've never held a spider before, next time I go to petcity I might ask if I can hold a small one.... I'm a little scared of them... but hey, a couple of years back I thought all snakes were slimey, poisonous, ferocious creatures, but after I held one a thought otherwise. So it could happen....


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 9, 2009)

is it illegal to feed spiders that live in your back yard, because i caught a dragon fly and threw it into a web and the spider ran to it and ate it.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 9, 2009)

my Stents. i dont handle her but she is quite placid.i used to have a crassipes that was a bit firey ,but she ended up getting killed but ants that had gotten into her tank the same day she molted.
cheers
simon


----------



## Vixen (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't know you had T's, nice!


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 9, 2009)

Phlogius Sarina 30 mm
thats what im getting for my bday, does anyone own these?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 9, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I didn't know you had T's, nice!



just the 1
heres some we played with from central america and the amazon.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 10, 2009)

S. nebo


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 23, 2009)

has anyone got a king baboon tarantula or a cobalt blue or goliath?


----------



## Gizzard (Feb 8, 2010)

ChrisZhang said:


> has anyone got a king baboon tarantula or a cobalt blue or goliath?


 
I remember back to when i went to america a few years ago, and a fella i met there who kept a huge amount of Cobalt Blues, along with a massive amount of other T's. He invited me around to check out his collection. he asked me if i would like to hold one of the Cobalts, and the big fella was awesome, ran right up my back and down the other side.

But then he goes, wanna hold one of the younger ones, and the little young one managed to rip my arm to shreads and i had to re schedule my flight home because i was in hospital getting stiches etc


----------

